# Bar Soap



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I use Dove Unscented Bar Soap because my skin cannot handle anything else. Well, I called Dove because I cannot find it anywhere and they have discontinued it. I went and bought the Dove Sensitive Skin Unscented bar and my skin is so itchy!!! Ugh!








Can anyone recommend a good unscented soap? If I cannot find one and cannot stop itching I'm going to have to go to the doctor.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Ivory soap is all my mom can use. Have you tried that? Also the soap you use might just be stripping to many of your natural oils out of your skin which is causing you the discomfort. Try and find you a good skin loition. Something that is oil based, but not too greasy. Palmers Coco Butter Creme (not the loition) is good. The Aveeno products are good as well.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Julie, have you tried the aveeno bath soap? It's in a bar and in a liquid form. I've been dealing with hives off and on since February and Aveeno has helped me alot. I also couldn't use the Dove soap. I had to switch my laundry soap and my fabric softner too. Don't use dryer sheets! They were causing alot of my problems. No longer can I wear anything scented or with dyes.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

*Cetaphil.* They make a bar soap and a liquid. The liquid doesn't work well for all over body, because it doesn't lather up very well and you'd have to use a lot of it to wash your whole body. It works very well as a facial cleanser and you don't have to rinse it if you don't want to. You can just wipe it with a damp cloth once you've cleaned your face. I have sensitive eyes and this is what I use to wash the make up off my face. The bar soap work better for body cleansing.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I use Basis sensitive skin soap and it's fragrance free. Have you tried Basis? If not, it's usually located in a different section than the bath soaps. At my Wal-Mart, it's in the section with all the skin care products such as Neutrogena.


Good Luck!


Joy


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for all of the suggestions!







I am thinking of trying the Aveeno bar soap. I'm going to pick some up after work. I'm so sick of being itchy!


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

> *Cetaphil.* They make a bar soap and a liquid. The liquid doesn't work well for all over body, because it doesn't lather up very well and you'd have to use a lot of it to wash your whole body. It works very well as a facial cleanser and you don't have to rinse it if you don't want to. You can just wipe it with a damp cloth once you've cleaned your face. I have sensitive eyes and this is what I use to wash the make up off my face. The bar soap work better for body cleansing.[/B]


Yep thats good also.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Julie, I have the world's most sensitive skin







and I believe Aveeno is good. I also used to use Dove unscented, but now use Dial liquid anti bacterial soap in a bottle. It actually doesn't irritate my skin.









Andrea


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

i use dial antibacterial bar soap. it has always been good for me, but everyone's skin is different. the aveeno would probably be good though too! good luck


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I buy the soap at Whole Foods Market or Central Market. They have soaps that are made with natural products and essential oils. Nothing synthetic in there.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I got the Aveeno bar soap last night. It really doesn't lather very well since it is an oatmeal based soap, but my skin is not itchy!







I also took a Benadryl last night in hopes of stopping my allergic reaction. I will probably stay on the Aveeno soap for awhile now.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Just wanted to add that my dermatologist also likes cetaphil. I think he's mentioned Aveeno too, but I use cetaphil and haven't had any issues. I hope you find what works for you. I love Moisturel for a lotion, but its expensive for no longer than it lasts.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I use Dove Unscented Bar Soap because my skin cannot handle anything else. Well, I called Dove because I cannot find it anywhere and they have discontinued it. I went and bought the Dove Sensitive Skin Unscented bar and my skin is so itchy!!! Ugh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is from someone who is allergic to fragrance, has sensitive skin, eczema, etc. I cannot even use the unscented Dove soap that my husband uses--it's too harsh. I use Aveeno sensitive skin, unscented liquid soap. It's the ONLY cleanser that keeps me from scratching my skin off--even through the winter. Give it a try!



> *Cetaphil.* They make a bar soap and a liquid. The liquid doesn't work well for all over body, because it doesn't lather up very well and you'd have to use a lot of it to wash your whole body. It works very well as a facial cleanser and you don't have to rinse it if you don't want to. You can just wipe it with a damp cloth once you've cleaned your face. I have sensitive eyes and this is what I use to wash the make up off my face. The bar soap work better for body cleansing.[/B]


I use Cetaphil for facial cleansing too.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I like Neutrogena and Clinique products . Sarah


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I got the Aveeno bar soap last night. It really doesn't lather very well since it is an oatmeal based soap, but my skin is not itchy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

OH I feel for you. I, too, have very sensitive skin and plus it's VERY dry. When a lotion I have found works is discontinued oh the panic I go into to find another one I can be comfortable with. I am glad the Aveeno worked for you so far. Good luck!
Melanie


----------

